# Wireless Intercom for barn



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

my barn owner have/use one. but I'm not sure what kind it is. =(


----------



## jojo7 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Wireless Intercoms*

Try checking out the following sites for some help:
Wireless Intercoms | Two Way Radios | Wireless Callbox
http://wirelessintercomsonline.com/wireless_intercoms.htmlintercoms


----------

